

$10,000 Up for Grabs for Naming the 'World’s Best City' (with data) - Momoko11
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/technology/2012/02/win-10000-naming-worlds-best-city/1225/

======
sillyrotter
$10K contest - deadline March 4. Nice.

------
artfulgeek
cool!

